# Best SLR?



## kaitlynmacleod (Feb 14, 2009)

I recently ruined my Minolta Maxxum 5000 and Vivitar flash by water damage and now I need to replace it. I have found a ton of ads but am having trouble choosing. What makes would you recommend? Pentax? Canon? Nikon? Another Minolta? Also, I have a bunch of Cokin filters and I need to find a camera that is compatible with all of them. I think they are compatible with pretty much any camera though.

Thanks!


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 14, 2009)

Did you want to stick to Film or go Digital.

What lenses do you have for the Maxxum ?

The filters will fit on any lens with the same diameter.


----------



## compur (Feb 14, 2009)

kaitlynmacleod said:


> I recently ruined my Minolta Maxxum 5000 and Vivitar flash by water damage and now I need to replace it. I have found a ton of ads but am having trouble choosing. What makes would you recommend? Pentax? Canon? Nikon? Another Minolta? Also, I have a bunch of Cokin filters and I need to find a camera that is compatible with all of them. I think they are compatible with pretty much any camera though.
> 
> Thanks!



If you liked your Maxxum 5000 you can certainly find another for little money.
Or, you can move to one of the other 2 cameras in this series: The
Maxxum 7000 and 9000 which have more features than the 5000.  

Any flash that worked on your 5000 will also work on these two models
(but not on later Maxxum models without an adapter).

Any Maxxum lenses that you already have will work on any Maxxum
model as well as on the Sony Alpha Digital SLRs.


----------



## MinoltaKid84 (Feb 15, 2009)

All i can say is Minolta, Minolta, Minolta


----------

